# help connecting adsl wireless router



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 30, 2011)

i bought a used adsl wireless router d-link dsl-2640T. i'm total noob in case of routers.
can you please help me to connect it to my adsl network?
currently i'm connected through a adsl router that bsnl(type 1 i guess) provided me. i want to replace this router with new one.

please explain step by step as i dont know anything about networking and all.

thanx


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 30, 2011)

first connect the router to the pc using any of the lan1-4 ports

then open ur roter config page which should be 192.168.1.1 defaule user name & pass admin(refer to the manual)


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 30, 2011)

did that already. what now?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 30, 2011)

sorry had to restart my pc 
anyways go to the internet settings in the config page

the basic settings are 
vpi/vci=0,35 
service catagory=UBR with PCR
Encapsulation=LLC/SNAP
Bridging mode/Protocall=PPP over ethernet(PPPoE) provide ur username & password here
other settings leave at defaults
any problem get back


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 30, 2011)

no help. 

i opened router config page. there was an option for 'run wizard'.

on opening it, it asked for time zone, connection type (pppoe, dynamic ip, static ip and 1more), i selected pppoe, then it asked for some settings, username n password(i guess we can put anything in username n password, so i did that. username: bharat password: bharat91).
changed vpi/vci setting to 0,35.
left every other setting as default.

BUT still no connection.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 30, 2011)

no provide ur dataone username & password there


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 30, 2011)

okie trying that now

EDIT: filled in my userid and password there.. but still no connection.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 30, 2011)

try manually verify all the settings which i provided also the MTU/MRU should be 1492 reboot the router once & see sorry off for today will reply 2morow


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 30, 2011)

okey will do that when i come back to home. right now i have to leave for my hometown. will come back after 4th. 
thanx for your help

EDIT: in the properties of network connection, my networking guy entered ip address n dns manually according to the adsl router by bsnl. do i need to change something there for the new router?

P.S.: i tired with both, previous settings n 'obtain an IP address automatically', but atleast router config page was opening up with previous setting, with the automatic setting i coudnt access even that.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 1, 2011)

automatic dhcp will work u have to reset the router to factory default once pm me when u come back


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Oct 5, 2011)

i did that the very first time i used the router 

problem solved... silly mistake of mine... was entering username in capital letters...  
*please someone kill me*


----------

